# Hive Size, how big?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A piece of sytrofoam on top of the cover with some bricks on it works fine. Or put it under the cover with some bricks on the cover...


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You could make the 5 ft gabled roof in two separate sections to reduce the weight you need to lift. Cover the gap where the two sections meet with either a small matching removable gable, or use a piece of heavy plastic/rubber over the gap. An old rubber doormat would work.


----------



## treeWinder (May 3, 2013)

Last I knew Mr. Mangum went to 48" and 42". 5's are heavy to move if you move them, if not probably ok. If I remember correctly 5 foot was about as far as they would work efficiently. I build mine 4' with 17" bars.


----------



## gsbees (Jun 2, 2013)

I run my bars at 1.5 by 19.5 inches wide with a 2 inch plastic foundation strip for comb support. My hives are 39 inches long and 10 inches deep. I pull capped bars as needed and replace with empties to keep them busy. So far they are producing the same as my Langstroth's. Top bar hives are not a walk away and forget till the flows done they are more of a hands on be aware type of hive.


----------



## Ennui (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm not planning on moving the hives. They are strictly stationary once occupied.



> I pull capped bars as needed and replace with empties to keep them busy. So far they are producing the same as my Langstroth's. Top bar hives are not a walk away and forget till the flows done they are more of a hands on be aware type of hive.


This hive from a new package this year and they didn't have a great population for the spring flow. So they were quite light on stores before the fall flow hit. The only frame of honey they had was about 20% full. I was about to starting feeding them so they'd have winter stores (didn't want to depend on the fall flow) when I noticed them start pulling in large amounts of nectar. 

A week later and they still seem to be pulling in nectar hand over fist so I can only guess they are getting more space by evaporating the water out of the stuff already collected. I've done a little "lift tests" by lifting the back of the hive an inch or so in the evening and it's getting substantially heavier, but nothing is capped yet so I can't really pull a couple bars.

This is my first year with a 4 foot hive, I really just didn't expect to bump into the back of it so quickly. I don't say that as a complaint, while it does present some issue, it's problem due to success.


----------



## Montyb (May 27, 2013)

Hi I also built from backyard hives plans. Used their angles but built 42 inches, bars are 20 inches. I did 1 e3/8 with the 1/4 inch spacers. They have three bars at front with pollen and nectar, then 12 brood bars and 10 bars left 7 filled and capped and 2 with partial drawn comb and 1 empty. Last week I had to do a one comb harvest, it was great. I'm happy with the size. Also I used 2 x 12 lumber instead of 1 x 12 . We're in upper mich. monty


----------



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

I got 5' and 4' hives. The 4' are nice for size, but the 5' I like because they got more stores for Wyo winter. I don't have to move my 5' but I do move the 4' around.


----------



## catbackr (Jun 5, 2010)

I started off with 36" hives but they filled up to quickly and swarmed on me. In later versions I've made them 48" so I can use dimension lumber and that length seems to work ok.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

My hive from honeybeehabit.com is about 45 inches long, with 28 bars. It came with a gabled aluminum roof that fits snugly against the outside of the hive, but is very light to move. I got a late start, so I only have 11 bars of partial comb. Have been feeding since I brought the bees home in late July. My bees are not so organized in their arrangement of comb. The queen is laying on every comb except the 2 wider ones that they drew first. Those used to be filled with honey, but they moved it all to the brood comb. I just wish they would fill those 2 up with syrum for the winter. I did put handles on either end of my topbar, but it's a two person lift to move it off the hive stand. It is "short" enough that I could fit it inside my mini-van if I wanted to move it somewhere.


----------

